# Complaints procedure for AIB



## fobs (20 Oct 2005)

My husband applied to AIB for a business credit card over 5 weeks ago and has been constantly chasing them up about it since. Firstly one employee left the form in an in-tray of another employee who was on holidays for a month! Now they have mislaid the form completely. It transpires today that the application has been lost between being received (and aknowledged) in the local branch and getting to their headquarters. It took 5 weeks to establish this fact even though numerous phonecalls were made.

He complained to the manager in the local branch whose only response was to call and collect another form.

He would like to write and complain further as to the way this matter was handled. How would he go about this. THe website doesn't give any address to write complaints to.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Oct 2005)

Write to head office and copy the branch. If you get no joy contact [broken link removed].


----------



## Omega (20 Oct 2005)

I would take my business elsewhere as quickly as possible.


----------



## moneyhoney (20 Oct 2005)

Or you could make a complaint to the Ombudsman if you want to take it further. www.financialombudsman.ie


----------



## MugsGame (20 Oct 2005)

If you still want an AIB card, send the form direct to AIB credit card centre. This will avoid any delays due to internal post from the branch.

You can't go the Ombudsman until you've exhausted the internal complaints procedures. Not sure what your best bet is for that. I've given up complaining (to any of the banks) on minor annoyances like this. Your complaint is just as likely to be mislaid as your original form was, and you'll just end up wasting more of your time!


----------

